# UAE Security clearance



## Tb02

Greetings
I have been living in UAE for three years and I received a job offer in Abu Dhabi. However, my security clearance was rejected twice. Kindly can anyone guide me on which agency or entity deals with security clearance? I am a Pakistani national. 

Thank you


----------



## psychopomp1

It's a department of UAE Government who deals with security clearance, you (or your potential employer) can't deal with them - they strictly don't deal with any queries. However, the company can apply for your security clearance again after 6 months. Though its very unusual to be rejected twice. I assume you don't have any criminal record anywhere? (no matter how minor the offence)


----------



## Tb02

I have a police clearance certificate from the Interior ministry that says, I have no criminal record. Can you please specify which department of government deals with it?


psychopomp1 said:


> It's a department of UAE Government who deals with security clearance, you (or your potential employer) can't deal with them - they strictly don't deal with any queries. However, the company can apply for your security clearance again after 6 months. Though its very unusual to be rejected twice. I assume you don't have any criminal record anywhere? (no matter how minor the offence)


r


----------



## psychopomp1

Tb02 said:


> I have a police clearance certificate from the Interior ministry that says, I have no criminal record. Can you please specify which department of government deals with it?
> 
> r


No idea, but they don't deal with the public directly...trust me, they don't. You can't do anything other than ask the employer to apply for your SC again after 6 months and then hope for the best.


----------



## Tb02

Alright. Thank you so much


----------

